# Corn Baiting In Minnesota.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got to give the rail company an A+ for consistency of the spread.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

how many deer will get killed by the next train?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

IHCman said:


> how many deer will get killed by the next train?


 Not enough.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Got to give the rail company an A+ for consistency of the spread.


Pretty amazing about how hardly any appears to be outside the rails.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> Pretty amazing about how hardly any appears to be outside the rails.
> 
> Regards, Mike


With as low as a rail car trap is to the ground, there isn't a lot of room to splatter

I'm betting some kids opened a trap overnight and rail crew didn't catch it. Highly unlikely grain elevator guys didn't notice it shuttling cars around


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Send an Amtrack through there in the the middle of the nite. Isn't it illegal to bait deer all deer eating squirrel corn should be shot.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Living next to a CWD zone, the Michigan DNR would go apoplectic over this.


----------

